# Replicate Toyota Prius Smartkey



## oates1324 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

My key-ignition switch module thingy is broken , so I was thinking about doing this:

In the place of the key slot would be a button that would only switch on the car if the homemade "smart key" was within, i don't know, 5 feet of the car. The newer toyota prius have this, and on those you can actually unlock the doors without having to use a key or a remote key fob! You just keep the key in your pocket and press the button and it somehow knows your there.

I don't want to be able to unlock doors, just have some kind of an ignition "smart key" system. Any ideas of how to DIY this? A basic switch with some kind of a sensor, but what kinda sensor?

Ideas? Suggestions? Thanks guys! Yall rock!


----------



## oates1324 (Oct 13, 2009)

C'mon guys? Anybody out there? This apparently is more difficult than I thought. Will post to an electrical forum and post my results here!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

You need make make something using an RFID. I have thought about doing something similar to my EV, but really haven't done much research on it besides the quick glance at the local RadioShack RFID parts.


----------



## oates1324 (Oct 13, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> You need make make something using an RFID. I have thought about doing something similar to my EV, but really haven't done much research on it besides the quick glance at the local RadioShack RFID parts.


Ah! RFID. Duh! Now I just have to figure out how in the heckk to make something like this. 

Perhaps modding an existing setup: http://www.kjbsecurity.com/personal-protection/personal/rfid-tag-alarm-system/282.htm

^The only problem with the above option is that I wouldn't know how to make reverse the setup... activate the switch when I was IN the 15 foot radius. It is made to just alarm when you leave the 15 foot radius with the tag. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 8, 2008)

oates1324 said:


> The newer toyota prius have this, and on those you can actually unlock the doors without having to use a key or a remote key fob! You just keep the key in your pocket and press the button and it somehow knows your there.


Can't tell you how to do it but I can tell you a little more about the Toyota keyless system that I have on my 2007 Camry Hybrid.
It uses a transceiver that also works with RFID. The way I understand it - there's a very low power signal that the car emits. The FOB picks it up and then talks back to the car. It's cool because at night you can actually see it work. You walk close to the car and the very second that the FOB and Car begin talking, the interior lights start to glow (very dull at first) and as you get closer - the brighter they get - until you touch the door handle and the alarm system disarms and it unlocks the doors.

The Fob stays in my pocket. I've actually never pressed any buttons on it and don't need to.

There's a small button on the front door handles but that's used only for locking the car.

As I said before - To unlock the car, all I have to do is just barely touch the door handle with the FOB in my pocket (or with my wife - it's in her purse)

The ignition system also has proximity sensors - just push the Power button with your foot on the brake and the car is powered up. If the engine is already warm - it does not even start unless you press on the throttle too hard (I've driven 3 miles without the ICE ever starting).
If you stop the car and go to leave it powered up while you walk away with the FOB - it will sound 3 high pitched electronic beeps to remind you that it's still running. BTW the car can be stolen this way - but the thief will never be able to start it again if he should power it down.

Trunk also has a proximity sensor for the FOB and a small contact bar just about the license plate that unlocks the trunk if you touch it.

Cool car... I've had it 3 years now and I'm still not tired of it..

((I just hope the bloody thing never BREAKS!!!!))


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I recall something over on Endless Sphere about a homebrew project for RFID lockout of their ebike controller. You might want to check there. I didn't save the URL as I can't do that kind of thing, but it should be easy to find.
________
Cronica live


----------



## oates1324 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys! I have done a good hour and a half of research, and have chosen the following solution for my "smart key."

Here's the bottom line. Active RFID proximity sensing (greater than 100mm away from the rfid reader) is expensive and is way to complicated for me. So instead I am going to use a Passive RFID reader. This is the same system used at corporations and schools where you wave your key or wallet in front of a plate on the exterior of a door and the electronic bolt unlatches, allowing you to enter.

For my car, I will use the standalone (no comp. necessary) 12 vdc transmitter/reader from Avea http://www.avea.cc/al2730cu.html. I will dismantle the unit and mount the components in the drivers side door. I will rewire the LEDS from the unit in a visible location on the above the exterior door handle. A swipe of the card/key provided with the system and the doors will unlock and the car will start. All you have to do at that point is get in the car and press the accelerator. I will wire and in-dash kill switch and program the transmitter to have two states - car on/unlocked and car off/locked.

I need to draw it out, but I think the system will work well. 

Here is a video I found that is pretty much exactly what I want to do: 
http://www.benscaraudio.com/images/MOV00113.MPG (minus the whole ICE part )


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 8, 2008)

For some reason I just imagined seeing some poor dude standing in line at the local ER without his hand while talking with a cop to tell him his car was stolen... 
I don't think I'd go for the RFID implant anytime soon although my dogs have them for identification purposes..


----------



## oates1324 (Oct 13, 2009)

Big-Foot said:


> For some reason I just imagined seeing some poor dude standing in line at the local ER without his hand while talking with a cop to tell him his car was stolen...
> I don't think I'd go for the RFID implant anytime soon although my dogs have them for identification purposes..


People with implants are nuts! I would never even dream of doing that... weird!


----------

